# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Life of Pi essay, need help please?

## hamlet_now

Ok, I need to write a post modern interpretation of Life of Pi in an essay. Here is what I was thinking about for my thesis.

Life of Pi reveals the meaning of how a better story needs belief in god, and god knows the better story.

Well to more explain this, I am talking about how in the book Life of Pi, there were a lot of places in the book where there was a time where you need to choose between 2 stories. So as what post-modernism is "There is no truth, there is only an interpretation of truth".

So my 3 body paragraphs, I want to focus on the 2 Mr. Kumar's, the Japanese investigators choosing between 2 stores, and in book 1 where Pi practices the 3 religions.

So basically I want to know if my thesis is on the right track, and I want some more idea's about my body paragraph, and how would I start off my essay?

----------

